# FL (Tampa Bay area) - Babies Soon To Be For Adoption



## Chaolithe (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm gonna need homes for my accidental litter in about 3 weeks. I wanted to make this post now instead of later, even though the babies can't leave for awhile.

Some info:

- The babies are all Black Mismarked Hooded. 
- Some are Rex and some are Standard. 
- I've got 7 girls and 5 boys. (I've sexed them all two different times at two different ages so I'm sure of what they are.)
- Not sure if any are dumbo... I believe they "should" all be standard/top eared.
- All black eyed.

- Momma is a black eyed Mink Mismarked Hooded and Dad is a black eyed Black Mismarked Hooded Rex. 

Post or message me here if interested! I'd love to get them all secured homes before they have to leave!


----------



## Chaolithe (Jul 13, 2015)

Okay so updating a bit. I'm keeping some and I only have one secured adopter. So I have 4 girls and 2 boys. Some are dumbo! And they will be available December 3rd.


----------

